

‘Try on Desktop’ Button for Docker Hub - agonzalezro
https://blog.docker.com/2015/04/introducing-button-on-docker-hub-to-create-containers-locally/

======
agonzalezro
I think that soon we will see private (and painful to install) applications
running without effort & transparently into Docker containers.

~~~
baldfat
I also was hoping for this BUT the security issues with a container system
(runs in root and not user space) makes me think there is a better solution.
There are a few Linux package management systems that use a folder to install
all the libraries inside a application's folder. This would also run in user
space and not within root space like containers need to run.

~~~
SomeStupidPoint
It's actually just an issue with Docker.

Container technology (and the Linux namespaces behind it) support the ability
to run containers as non-root by translating the user with a namespace.

~~~
baldfat
It just seems like container like system would fix so many issues with Desktop
Linux if it ran on metal. I also like the idea of a Git type system that
installed everything to a folder.

------
michaelmior
It's disappointing that the announcement doesn't even mention that this is Mac
OS only.

~~~
Elesant
Sorry! Thanks for letting me know. I've updated the blog. Right now it's Mac
only because Kitematic runs on Mac right now, but we are working hard on
delivering a Windows version soon :)

~~~
michaelmior
No problem. This is still a great accomplishment. I understand that there's a
lot to do to make all this happen. Although I'm actually hoping to see a Linux
version :)

------
WordSkill
Kinematic for Mac has a sweet interface but, as far as my testing has been
able to discern, it only works with the six recommended images.

All of the WordPress images available via Kitematic's search failed to work,
which is a pity because it would have been the most immediately useful
application for the greatest number of users. I don't know of many people
actually using the much-hyped Ghost blogging platform.

